# Icone Apple à la fenêtre d'ouverture de session



## Luigi1 (14 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir comment modifier l'icône Apple qui apparaît au-dessus de Mac OS X dans la fenêtre où on demande le nom d'utilisateur/mot de passe.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Fìx (15 Mars 2011)

Ravissant


----------



## GrInGoo (16 Mars 2011)

Tu peux customiser tout ça après.


----------



## Average Joe (21 Mars 2011)

Matt Mac Intosh nous parle de *BootXchanger* dans sa dernière vidéo. Par contre, où se trouve la pomme grise s'affichant pendant le boot dans les fichiers système ? Il faudrait pouvoir la sauvegarder au cas où on voudrait la remettre.
[YOUTUBE]knKgLw6VjC0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Larme (22 Mars 2011)

Sur l'application, il y a un zoli bouton : « Image par défaut », qui je suppose contient cette image


----------



## Haendel (22 Mars 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Tu peux customiser tout ça après.



Tu désinstalles cette cochonnerie comment ?


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Mars 2011)

Haendel a dit:


> Tu désinstalles cette cochonnerie comment ?



Comme le Port-salut, c'est marqué dessus 



> After installation, the uninstaller can be found here:
> _Macintosh/Library/Application Support/Ribbon Login_



Moi je dis ça, je dis rien ...


----------



## Fìx (22 Mars 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Comme le Port-salut, c'est marqué dessus
> 
> Moi je dis ça, je dis rien ...



J'veux pas faire le rabat-joie.... mais sur le Port-Salut, c'est pas marqué "Harbor Hello"...


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Mars 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> J'veux pas faire le rabat-joie.... mais sur le Port-Salut, c'est pas marqué "Harbor Hello"...



[Hors sujet]
Désolé, ich habe nicht verstanden ton "harbor Hello" 
[/Hors sujet]

*EDIT : J*e viens de capter ! 
Effectivement c'est écrit en anglais. Mais bon, la remarque "Tu désinstalles cette *cochonnerie* comment ?" ça fait un peu médisant pour rien. Il y a une pointe de sarcasme dans ses propos ...
D'où ma réponse incisive et direct


----------



## Haendel (22 Mars 2011)

Mais si je dis cochonerie c'est bien parce que le fichier ribbon login n'existe pas dans mon mac...


----------

